# Junkyard, Auto Dismantler?



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone know of a junkyard or auto dismantler that would want a b14 200sx chasis in SoCal? They'd have to come pick it up. I know there are scrap yards that buy metal by the pound...


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

James said:


> Anyone know of a junkyard or auto dismantler that would want a b14 200sx chasis in SoCal? They'd have to come pick it up. I know there are scrap yards that buy metal by the pound...


I know U-pull-it here in Norcal will pick it up. But since its chassic only (not driveable, no parts?) They might not pick it up. They got to get something out of it.


----------

